# Ideas for storing Mac pigment in new jars?



## fabulousmoolah (Mar 9, 2013)

I see most girls like storing the pigments upside down in the old jars but the new ones don't have a flat lid. Mine are just in a drawer but does anybody have a better way?

  	I'm thinking of getting a nail polish wall rack for them.


----------



## geeko (Mar 11, 2013)

nowadays i don't throw the boxes away so it is easier for me to store the pigments and with the names on the boxes. anyway I find that with the boxes on, it makes my life much easier to organized my mac cosmetics


----------



## Honi (Mar 18, 2013)

Ive seen a few people cut the boxes in half and then tape them together to make compartments for the pigments so they wont slide around. Ive done the same with some of my Mac lipsticks and it works wonderfully. And its perfect, cause if you get new pigments you just take the new boxes and tape them to the ones you already have.


----------

